# Router Table Fence Ideas



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Router Table Fence Ideas*

After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


I know this one black knob isn't one o my home made ones, but it was one I had layin round the shop..


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


YOU HAVE A FENCE???
I have a scrap with a recess routered in it and a couple of 'C' clamps…
Nice job Roger…I'm feeling inspired to do something better.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


You make it look easy! Nice work. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


thnx guys. jus tryin to give some ideas. there are a load o options out there


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Nice work, Roger!

I really like the two piece clamp. Made something similar to lock in the "far" end of my rip fence.

Lew


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


I like yours. I made one a few years back from a plan I found (I think it was probably a ShopNotes issue). Same concept but way more complex in execution…!!! I had to put in T slots and movable fence pieces… It was a little much for me at the time, but it works pretty well. I prefer yours because it gives the same result with less complexity.

Great job on it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Whats a router?  Oh that spinny thingie that makes you knock a hole in a perfectly good table. JK
Roger I do like your homemade knob. It looks to me as if you would get a better grip on it and have better leverage.
A nice fence is easily adjustable and made from ply that will help keep it square. Thanks for letting in on your routa fence. She is a nice one.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Simple and sturdy, will do the job fine
well done


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Right now I'm using one of those fancy scrap boards with two clamps on my new router table. I've been tossing some ideas around on my new fence. I'm gonna put a t-track in it for stop blocks and feather boards. Thanks for the post Roger…..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Nice one Roger.


----------



## woodymays (Jun 10, 2009)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Nice fence, and I bet you will get many uses out of it. A fence can be expensive because I had to buy one for my table saw a few years ago. I actual extended my table saw and mounted my router undernieth. So, I now use the same fence for my table saw and router.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Roger, My fence is built along the same lines as your but I added small storage to the back side for pencil, ruler,eraser,collet wrench, etc. This is a really handy add on. I just used blocks of wood with holes and slots. Us poor folks have got to stick together!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


appreciate the comments folks.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


I like it Roger! Clean and simple and gets the job done. I like the fact that you pinned one side allowing the fence to pivot. So many people think that the fence needs to be parallel on a router…. Did you have any issues getting the face of the fence to be true and plumb? I ask, because the triangle method for me has always been a little difficult.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


I like the pivoting system and the clamp.

Great fence system


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


thnx guys. chopnhack: I've been using this fence for quite a few years now. everything I've cut on it has been straight n square. since most of the time you are very close to the bit while routing, the pivot side works very well.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Fine ideas.
Now you are on the go.
Well done, thank you for sharing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


thnx Mads. that little chunk of Pine that I turned for the Pivot hold down, came out of a barn that was built in 1886. A buddy o mine gave a few chuncks to me


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


As a fellow retired Navy, I appreciate your efforts in building something useful and not expensive. Just what I am looking for. Slight modifications to account for my smaller table surface and I think I can make this work. Thanks Roger - I expected nothing less from a fellow retiree.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


thnx DonB. hope you can get some ideas. a good friend of mine has helped me save a lot o $$ in the shop for things like this, and, I've been comin up with some o my own. It's always nice to see something on this endless sea of all aspects of woodworkers, projects, ideas, tips, techniques, etc. LJ's has it all, and of coarse, the folks here…....what can you say, they're all grrrrrrrrrrrr8, Like Tony the Tiger would say.


----------



## Retsof (Apr 12, 2012)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Perfect timing. I'll be building like this over the weekend. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Do a blog on it Retsof… That's what this place is all about.. I could use a few "extras" on and for this fence. I may make an updated one later on when I might get some extra


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


OK Roger from Kentucky - I made a much smaller version of your fence. Mine is only 18" long so I only need the two supports that also serve as the vacuum connection. Its on a 15 y/o aluminum table that was made by SEARS. A whole lot of good ideas have surfaced since back then. Even my new Dewalt 218 is soft start…I really like that. Thanks again for the idea, it worked.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Very good DonB. I know you'll really like it


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Roger, I like the simplicity of your fence design. I especially like the pictures. They say everything. I don't understand the function for the clamps. How are they used? I see similarities in our fence designs. See for yourselfe.

http://lumberjocks.com/TheHarr/blog/30099


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kentuk55 said:


> *Router Table Fence Ideas*
> 
> After seeing the many options on router tables and fences that are out there, I just thought I'd share a few ideas with anyone out there that may be looking to build a router table, fence, etc., without having to spend big bux for some o those high dollar choices that are out there. I am in no way slammin any of em, but, my wallet isn't that big. There is sandpaper glued to the bottom of the fence, and also to the ledges of the clamps that hold the fence to the table. A lot of times, I just use the one clamp, and the other end that is stationary/pivoting end with the large hold down knob. This fence does have a 1/4" hardboard removable insert where the bit is at, and if I were gonna build another one in the future, I would maybe add something like a t-track in the fence for any accessories, featherboards, stop blocks, etc.. I can and do mount these things with a clamp and it seems to work very well. I glue a lil sandpaper in spots here n there so things don't move around. Oh, and there is a 1/8" rabbit in the bottom of the fence for dust relief. Thnx fer lookin, and hope anyone out there gets some ideas to use and or improve.


Thnx Hairy. The clamps were used to secure the fence to the table. Since I've put the "screw-in" mount on one side of the fence, I only need one clamp on the other side. Look closely at the last pic, and you can see how the one clamp is holding the fence secure. Thnx for your link. I like your fence design as well. Much better and more exact than mine. I am planning on re-doing mine in the future, to add a few more "bells & whistles"


----------

